# Quadrajet kickdown connection



## berg737 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 66 GTO that has a 455ci pontiac engine and a TH400 transmission. A double pumper Holley was replaced with a Qjet. I am looking for a linkage and stud that can connect to the the kickdown cable. The stud slips into the elongated end of the cable connector.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Kicked down the stairs*

I don't believe the th400 had a mechanical kickdown, but was operated electrically. That's the way my '66 w/455 w/th400 is. Kickdown switch is at the gas pedal, on the inside of the car. (Better wait till someone else responds for affirmation, though. I've been batting 1,000 lately!). If I'm not mistaken, it was the th350 that had the mechanical linkage. Here again, you may want to wait for another opinion to confirm this.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

The TH400 in my 67 has an electronic kickdown switch on the gas pedal as described above.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

berg737 said:


> I have a 66 GTO that has a 455ci pontiac engine and a TH400 transmission. A double pumper Holley was replaced with a Qjet. I am looking for a linkage and stud that can connect to the the kickdown cable. The stud slips into the elongated end of the cable connector.


Are you sure you have a TH-400? If you've got a cable coming up from the passenger side of the transmission, then you have either a TH-350, or that's a TV (Throttle Valve) cable from a later 700-R4.


----------



## Iraq 69 (May 4, 2013)

I agree with the above posts,
The TH 400's have the kick down switch under the dash by the gas pedal. On WOT, the switch electrically has the trans down shift. 
Marc


----------

